# Gaspar van Weerbeke



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if he has a section or not yet. According to a review on Amazon, up until a few years ago, not many of his pieces were recorded.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Gaspar van Weerbecke - 'Ave,Stella matutina' a 4 voci


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Gaspar Van Weerbeke - Ave Mater Gloriosa

Something about this one seems particularly supernally crafted.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Gaspar van Weerbecke - 'Virgo Maria' Organo


----------

